# Dinosauric Fuji Frame



## climbandcycle (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a 62cm Fuji Supreme (Anybody know anything about these frames?), super valite tubing woo hoo, in pretty decent shape. Anybody need a 62cm frame and willing to trade for a 57-58cm equivalent. Frame is about 18.5-19lbs with front brake, drops, econo wheelset, and the equivalent of an old shoe for a seat, so it isn't that heavy. I can post pics if anybodies interested.

I thought I would be able to get used to the ginormousness, but I can't, otherwise I'd keep it.



P.S. >> Admin if this is against the rules just go ahead and delete my post.


----------

